# Helpful Info



## 20MustangGT01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello all, I just wanted to pass along some helpful info for all of you. The Newton Police Dept. is hiring 10-15 as soon as the new list comes out. If you scored well, make sure to put them down. Very few residents take the test!!


----------



## boysetsfire888 (Nov 1, 2007)

good to hear man, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bgwin (Feb 6, 2007)

I know you put down departments when you initially take the test, but you can alter your list at a later date right? Sorry but this is my first time taking this and I am trying to ask questions rather than let things pass me bye.


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes you can, under the civil service website on mass.gov, there are forms where you can change your preferred cities/towns. I already printed one out and sent it in about a week ago as I learned more about my surrounding comunities and their chances of hiring.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I know a few guys there, they want as many laterals as they can get.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Adam you can change your CS picks instantly online, and it will be updated in a few days.


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Can you really? Is it within the same system where you look look at your score and whatnot?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes it is....... I changed mine several times before I got hired in my town...


----------



## bgwin (Feb 6, 2007)

Macop said:


> Adam you can change your CS picks instantly online, and it will be updated in a few days.


I've been online trying to do it and cannot figure it out. Care to give me a walk through?


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah I don't think we can yet, maybe first time test takers, because you can send them a change of preference via Email and the regular paper form through the mail, like I did.


----------



## bgwin (Feb 6, 2007)

maybe once the lists come out we can edit things?


----------

